# Pawprint tattoo



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

I finally added Kaytu's paw this evening. I got the kitties' and Denali's prints done in the fall of 2010. We've had Kaytu about 7 months and after initial fear that she was going to run away and we'd never see her again, I've grown closer and closer to her and she is definitely our dog now. It took time to build a strong bond as she didn't listen to anything and first and was completely untrained. I've had many moments over the last 7 months where I've actually felt myself loving her more. I've worked so hard with her and she responds to me so well now (mostly! she's come a long way). It was time to add the paw!

From top to bottom is Everest (cat), Denali, Zebulon (cat), and now Kaytu on the bottom. I took Denali's print was she was only 3 and a half months old which is why it's small. Kaytu has big paws! Also this pic is in the mirror, it's on my right shoulderblade.


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

What a great idea! They look wonderful!


----------



## JonTempleton (Apr 26, 2012)

My parents had this tile made in Mexico. The warehouses were open, so all the stray animals would come in and step on the tiles while they were drying. So our floor had like cat prints and dog prints in various places. Kinda of reminded me of that.


----------



## Adrienna (Dec 17, 2011)

I think you may have just inspired me for my first tattoo! I Really wanted something meaningfull, But i can't really go and put 31 birdyfoot prints all over my body. While i love my birds, just not possible but would love to get this done of jaceys paw.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

That is really nice!  Great idea ... I like how the paw prints form a trail.


----------



## PackMomma (Sep 26, 2011)

This is something I've been wanting to do for a while now, just haven't figured out the right spot for it yet cuz I have other tattoos, but just curious, what is the best way to capture the dog's paw print - what do you use?


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Here's my step-by-step process. Do this outside, over a big piece of cardboard or something that you don't mind getting dye on. Wear old clothes that again you don't mind getting stained. Have paper towels or an old washcloth ready, and also have a small bowl of water ready. I use food coloring, so just in case it gets on something you don't want it to you can quickly put water on it and it won't stain.


1. Wash the paw if it's very dirty, and dry it well. Use electric trimmers to trim the fur between their toes (I do the front right paw). Furry toes mean the print will be a blob, without clear toes. It doesn't need to be perfect.









2. Put some food coloring in a bowl. I like food coloring because it's completely nontoxic and is very liquid. You could probably use other things like nontoxic paint (for kids) but I didn't want anything thick.

3. I kneel down and put the dog on my left side and lay a sheet of plain copy paper in front of the dog. You may need to use something as weight to hold the paper down if you are outside. Then I use a pastry brush, dip it in the food coloring, and brush it onto their paw. If you don't think your dog will like this, practice brushing their paw a little BEFORE dipping it in the food coloring. Make sure you cover the paw well, but you don't want it dripping.

4. With the dog standing, I place their paw on the copy paper. I lift up the front left leg so all of their weight is on their front right paw. Since you are holding their other paw up it's more difficult for them to wiggle away, and with that much weight on the right paw you get good solid prints. While still holding the left paw up, I lift their front up and set them down several times on their right paw to get a few prints. I keep doing prints until it's looking faded so I have a few prints to choose from.

Kaytu's prints









5. IMMEDIATELY put a wad of paper towels (or an old washcloth) around the paw once finished. Get the dog straight to the tub and rinse the paw. Rinse and rinse and rinse until no more dye is coming off. Dry is paw very well, squeezing gently and wiping between the toes just to make sure all the dye is off. You could also rinse the paw outside in your yard with a hose, but I like the tub as it's easier for me to manage the dog there and they'd just want to play or run around outside.

6. To keep the paper safe I rip two sheets of wax paper and staple them together into a sleeve.
(Denali's prints.. also example of why you need to BRUSH the dye onto the paw and NOT dip the paw! The paw gets too wet and makes blob prints.)


----------



## PackMomma (Sep 26, 2011)

Cool.. thanks!


----------



## 5 s corral (Dec 31, 2007)

Nice tattoo


----------



## JulieK1967 (May 29, 2011)

Your tattoos look great! 

I've been wanting to take Molly's paw print but wasn't sure how to go about it. Thanks for the instructions!


----------



## Greater Swiss (Jun 7, 2011)

LOVE IT Sibe!
A friend of mine at work just got a paw print tattoo last week, as a memorial for her dear departed heart dog 
Just a single pawprint, with script below it (I can't remember what it said, but it was a beautiful sentiment along with the dog's name). 
They did a similar process to get their dog's print....with one HORRIBLE mistake. They used ink. Apparently there are spots on their white kitchen floor that are still stained lol. 
Oh well....the tattoos turned out beautifully, this post along with my friend's tattoo have got me seriously considering getting Caeda's paw print.


----------

